# open sky sun shade broke



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

well some how my rear sun shade broke i need the latch and the plastic that it clips to anyone have a diy to fix it and a part #


----------



## fergie.g (May 11, 2008)

*Re: open sky sun shade broke (Digipix)*

I need one as well...here's the site to get it from.
http://www.genuineaudiparts.com/
Fill out the form with the year, make, model, etc...
Go to Roof > Sunroof > Retainer
It's around $28 plus postage.
Hope this helps, cheers!


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

thanks for the link thats helps alot. any way to get the part # i have a friend that maybe able to get the part at VW a lil cheaper


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (Digipix)*









i think i need 13 and 26


_Modified by Digipix at 4:27 PM 7-11-2009_


----------



## fergie.g (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (Digipix)*

That'd be great if you can get the actual part #. I think you'll only need 26 if your sunshade can still be pulled out and it rolls back in.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (fergie.g)*

Do you know if that is the part number (26) for the rear sunscreen? The image appears to be of the front sunscreen. Mine bit the dust a few weeks ago. . .


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

both sides broke on mine i think someone was playing with it and didnt say anything b/c i have not touched it. thats why i need 13 also. i think 26 is for the rear b/c the front one is built into the front but i could be wrong


----------



## A3xB (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (Digipix)*

Subscribing.
What a flimsy POS part!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif It deserves its place alongside that stupid engine cover in the A3(8P) Hall of Shame.
One of mine was broken by the original owner of the car so I'd like to fix it, but I want to be sure this is the right part# to order; shipment to Canada will be a scam as always so.. better make it right the 1st time around.


----------



## Xymox (Jul 1, 1999)

*Re: (A3xB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3xB* »_Subscribing.
What a flimsy POS part!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif It deserves its place alongside that stupid engine cover in the A3(8P) Hall of Shame.


It's honestly as cheap as the one on the MINI Coopers. Netting to block out sun? C'mon. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## A3xB (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (Xymox)*

OK so I had a closer look at my OpenSky and the abovementioned "retainer" (part 26 in the pic) is the metal bit to which the rear sunscreen attaches to. That's not what I need.
On my front sunscreen, it's that flimsy plastic clip which once was apart of the sunscreen that went AWOL. Thanks to this thread, I've had a look at genuineaudiparts.com and I'm assuming #12 is what I need: 
#10: Roof / Sunroof / Sunshade / Front Beige / 187.92$
#12: Roof / Sunroof / Sunshade / Front Support Beige / 66.24$






























Would this "support" part (#12) be sufficient to fix my sunshade clip issue? 

Am I identifying the correct parts? 

Is there a DIY to help me solve this problem?


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i did a DIY sunshade fix... may or may not help. somebody dig it up, it was like 2 or 3 weeks ago.


----------



## A3xB (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (i_baked_cookies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i_baked_cookies* »_i did a DIY sunshade fix... may or may not help. somebody dig it up, it was like 2 or 3 weeks ago.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4451234
Thanks. thats a rear sunshade? 
Is it the same clip mechanism / latch system Front and Rear anyway?


----------



## wantonsoup (May 10, 2012)

A3xB said:


> OK so I had a closer look at my OpenSky and the abovementioned "retainer" (part 26 in the pic) is the metal bit to which the rear sunscreen attaches to. That's not what I need.
> On my front sunscreen, it's that flimsy plastic clip which once was apart of the sunscreen that went AWOL. Thanks to this thread, I've had a look at genuineaudiparts.com and I'm assuming #12 is what I need:
> #10: Roof / Sunroof / Sunshade / Front Beige / 187.92$
> #12: Roof / Sunroof / Sunshade / Front Support Beige / 66.24$
> ...


 I'm in the same boat - looking to buy #12. Did you get it? How hard is it to remove/install? I can't figure how it's attached.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

TSB for replacing the front support bow:

https://www.box.com/s/2a36f80d6f2ced9b9f9d


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

i recently noticed my rear shade open (which I usually keep closed). Turns out something in the shade side broke so it won't stay closed. I just saw some rubber tape lingering there. Do I have to get the whole sunshade pull (#13) or could just the clip part be replaced? What is that part suppose to even look like, mine must have broke and flinged to somewhere in the car.


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

The easiest fix for the rear sunshade is to replace the bow, which has that pesky clip that tends to break. Word has it that Audi improved the clip on it, so it'll hold up longer. But it comes at quite a cost. Lowest I've seen for the black one is $115. Others are a good $25~35 more (beige, silver, etc.).

Because of the cost, I decided to repair my rear sunshade. The cross bar of plastic had broken off in one piece. I glued it back on using Marine-Tex. It held for about a day... but the plastic cracked in half. I spotted someone's repair that seems to have worked out. The guy fashioned a piece of metal to do the trick. It's over on Audi-Sport.net.

I was able to find a metal buckle that I'd trimmed off a pair of Nautica shorts. Looked to be just the right width, and the metal thin enough to trim with clippers.

The first set of photos shows the original clip and the metal buckle to repair it. I eventually glued them together using Loctite Epoxy Plastic Bonder. I sanded down the smooth shiny plastic surfaces in hopes of creating a better bond this time. It ended up a thicker application than I expected and wouldn't fit in place (the two pegs for the pivot wouldn't clear when trying to insert the clip into place), so I had to sand it down a bit. But I managed to get it into place. It looks pretty good. Tomorrow I'll be testing it out installed, after a full 48 hours of curing... and see if it holds up to the increasing warm temperatures. The last image is a composite... top half showing how I kept the shade from rolling back inside (used two small super strong spring clips from Home Depot: one to the left side, one to the right side), and bottom half showing what it looks like installed. It looks better in person. A test fit proved that it works and attaches to the clip mounting in the roof. I'm going to leave it unhooked for another day, for added curing... just in case.

    

   

NOTE: The black "gunk" you see traces of on the clip is from the Marine-Tex that I had to break off after the first repair failed. I didn't use the Marine-Tex again, as that stuff works best in larger amounts. For this small application, I figured that the Loctite Epoxy Plastic Bonder would be better. In a few positive reviews I'd read, people had successfully used it bonding plastic and metal.


----------

